# New One (Handle Inspired By Dayhikers Chalice) :)



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

heres another one i made while playing about on windows paint, i think this could be a winner, the handle is inspired by dayhikers chalice, theres no sizes yet but i can tell be looking this is going to be a good shooter, gamekeeper john


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You gotta post it when done! I like it.


----------

